# Trump's tweets today



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Does a sane, sound of mind man in his 70s behave like this normally? Should this be the behaviour of the most powerful man in the world who has the nuclear codes?

Who does this?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So a person saying what they did in office is wrong? Then telling people to VOTE.

He didn't say VOTE TRUMP....he said VOTE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its his accomplishments. Every president has done it. So its a tweet, whats the difference between Tweet and the Communist New Network? I know a fire breathing liberal (every fourth year lurker) doesnt want to see that. Also how can a mere man hope to compare to someone who sees himself comparable to Machiavelli? I confuse two of you old members. Help me out, did you text me at one time to tell me you were an intellectual?


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's an infographic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> #2 Come up with a terrible opinion


 Liberal example: If your a man (kind of eliminated liberals right there)don't molest little boys. :rollin:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Should this be the behaviour of the most powerful man in the world who has the nuclear codes?


I thought everyone knew the President, any President, could order a strike but no strike can take place until the Secretary of Defense verifies it to be a lawful order. Guess some people don't know. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machiavelli your one of the under informed. As liberal as FOX is getting its still worth watching Tucker Carlson at 7:00pm standard time. A month of Tucker is a cure for rectal crainial inversion.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

So, I guess that's it then. The President says you have nothing to fear from the Covid-19 virus.
Go about your business. Fear not. Trump says America has got this. Best meds. It's nothing.

That was the reason I asked my question yesterday about how much it would cost (financially) to get the treatment you give to Trump for free? Might be easier to just guess what it might cost deductible wise. Do those grow once you have a disease that could cause problems down the road, or will the Supreme Court determine you will not be covered in the future due to effects from a pre-existing condition? Are you sure?

So just go out. Or do you go against what he says (if you are a Republican)? Lots of risk beyond what Mr. Trump has calculated.

Clearly the Democrats will be ignoring his advice. Does that give them an advantage? Will the Republicans be able to muster enough people to maintain a quorum in the SCOTUS Hearing? So much could happen over the next several days that will have an effect on the election.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

A couple things... The pre-existing conditions stuff. TRUMP WANTS TO PROTECT THOSE IN HIS PLAN. He never wanted to get rid of that stuff or not allow someone with pre-existing not get coverage. That is a myth and lie getting spread about. He has even talked about this when he talks about health care.

The drugs Trump got to fight covid.... so far what I have read... is the same thing anyone of us would get as a treatment. Also in Trumps healthcare plan he is trying to open the door for more "experimental" type stuff to be used and would be covered by Insurance. He is pushing for this... again this isn't being covered by the media and what you are talking about is a myth and lie that is being thrown around by the media and his apponennets. But again why would our media lie to the people.... oke:

Just look at this whole Trump Covid stuff this past week. It went from OMG he is going to die and needs hospital care... now it is going to Walter Reed is covering up how bad it was or he FAKED IT... to a massive cover up for everything. Just look how the media is showing it's bias. They cant just say... He was sick... and now recovered... good work Hospital. If you dont think the media is the actual enemy of the people.... you have blinders on. AGAIN.... ALL MEDIA... even Fox isn't always telling the 100% truth and are being biased. :thumb:

Here is the deal about obama care... like I have talked about over and over.... read my threads. This is in regaurds to the pre-existing stuff. What the ACA did was made it that people with pre-existing stuff didn't get "CHARGED" rate for having them. So the whole pool got the rate increase. What I mean is a health 40 year old is paying more because a 40 year old with diabeties, over weight, heart condition, on 10 meds. Which one should pay more for insurance??? Now if you look at the auto insurance model... if a person has a clean driving record they will pay less than a person with 3 DUI's, 3 speeds, etc. That is how insurance works... they shouldn't pay the same rate. But the risk of the two is spread out between them... but the "bad driver" will pay more than the good driver. I could go on a three page rant about all of this. But I wont.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> So, I guess that's it then. The President says you have nothing to fear from the Covid-19 virus.
> Go about your business. Fear not. Trump says America has got this. Best meds. It's nothing.


I'll have to watch it again but I don't think he said "nothing to fear", but said don't let it control your life.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually he doubled down as usual and said both of those things!

I will be leaving the great Walter Reed Medical Center today at 6:30 P.M. Feeling really good! *Don't be afraid of Covid. Don't let it dominate your life. *


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck if Obama had said it you guys would have understood the nuance and been thrilled.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with 100% of what he said.

Dont let the FEAR run your life. Be cautious of it, take the precautions you feel you need to. But don't let fear run your life. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

We'll see what happens I guess.

See how it all plays out in a week or so.

Because of where we live and a having a general lack of some services we take the risk very seriously. With our lifestyle it would be very difficult if one of us was hospitalized. Both getting sick would not be good. There isn't even a dog kennel within 200 miles if we had to kennel dogs for a week or more. The numbers in the area where I live had gone up drastically. We were then required to mask up anywhere in public places and even outside if distancing could not be maintained. Numbers went down. The requirement for masks was dropped. Numbers are climbing again in our health care region.

I don't know. I think I would rather see Trump be a little less reckless. The White House seems like a hot spot right now and it does not sound like their contact tracing has been very rigorous.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A couple things... The pre-existing conditions stuff. TRUMP WANTS TO PROTECT THOSE IN HIS PLAN. He never wanted to get rid of that stuff or not allow someone with pre-existing not get coverage. That is a myth and lie getting spread about. He has even talked about this when he talks about health care.


Chuck you and I have explained that over and over and over. I think Canuck just wants it to be true so bad he keeps repeating in the hopes we will believe it. They say that if you repeat something enough times it becomes believable. They also say doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome is insanity. Give it up Canuck it isn't true.



> I don't know. I think I would rather see Trump be a little less reckless.


 I don't understand Canuck how does it affect you?



> Dont let the FEAR run your life. Be cautious of it, take the precautions you feel you need to. But don't let fear run your life. :thumb:


 Nuance and context. That's how I understood it too Chuck and I am sure Trump thought everyone was smart enough to understand. I'm sure they are they simply choose not to understand. TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Will get angry with Biden now. How will people feel that lost love ones when Biden says if you don't wear a mask its your own fault. Evidently he doesn't understand that it will not prevent you from catching covid it's purpose is to protect others from you. So what he is really saying is if you catch covid it's your fault. OK Canuck, Ken, lets hear your condemnation. :rollin: I'm guessing it will never come.

Also on public enemy news ABC they say that Trump told the republicans to "stop negotiating with the democrats until after he wins". Then the reporter on the scene repeated it, but a little different. He said " Trump told the republicans to stop negotiating with the democrats until after the election". The media just can't stop lying.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> I don't know. I think I would rather see Trump be a little less reckless.
> 
> I don't understand Canuck how does it affect you?


Umm, err, aww...it is a global pandemic?

Need I say more? Borders closed? Economy in the toilet?

How does it affect you Plainsman?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Umm, err, aww...it is a global pandemic?
> 
> Need I say more? Borders closed? Economy in the toilet?


With closed borders and a country thats doing so good global means little.



> How does it affect you Plainsman?


 Well since I take meraprolol to make my heart beat strong enough to walk around I play it safe. My wife gave our oldest son a kidney so she needs to be careful too. I think I woukd survive it, but I dont go to the casinos and gamble either. This summer has been a lot of camping. My wife is getting bored, but I could do it another ten years.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> > This summer has been a lot of camping. My wife is getting bored, but I could do it another ten years.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> The drugs Trump got to fight covid.... so far what I have read... is the same thing anyone of us would get as a treatment.


Not so fast Chuck...

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle...ses-fairness-issues/ar-BB19MhfJ?ocid=msedgdhp


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fairness???? What are we third grade little pansyasses? Tell me what workd leader would not be given the best treatment possible. So Trump got the best. Good because without him perhaps we would get the head of the Biden Crime Family as president.

Canuck if Trudeau gets covid fo you support second rate care for him? The Trump Derangement Syndrome is destroying your logic. In my best Foghorn rooster impersonation I say, I say think son.  hehe aint I a waskel.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Twenty one White House staff have now tested positive.

It is now coming out that Trump lied (again). He was NOT being tested daily as the world was told.

He was not tested before the debate as he arrived too late (on purpose).

When will you all finally get it that Trump is deranged. How many people has he directly infected with his ego driven little brain.
Stable genius my ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman you missed the point. Trump said not to worry about the virus. I said yeah that is okay if you get the same treatment as Trump. Chuck said everyone would get those drugs that Trump got. You are right world leaders probably all get the best social medicine out there.

Trump is looking to learn from the Covid experience. Not book learning but the real thing. I say if he wants what other people on Covid experience then he should lose his job due to the economy and get evicted from his house next month. :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone really think our President is gonna get the same treatment as anyone else? Any President, no matter who he/she is is gonna get the best treatment available. That is a privilege of the position whether they want it or not.

Not everyone gets a severe case when they get covid.. Some people don't even know they have it. Trump likely had a case somewhere in the middle. Some people's bodies fight back more aggressively than others against illness. This may also be the case.



> Because of where we live and a having a general lack of some services we take the risk very seriously. With our lifestyle it would be very difficult if one of us was hospitalized. Both getting sick would not be good. There isn't even a dog kennel within 200 miles if we had to kennel dogs for a week or more.


 I thought the Canadian health program was perfect, including availability of services ????? I guess that's why I see as many Canadian license plates as I do in the hospital parking lots in my state.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck said everyone would get those drugs that Trump got. You are right world leaders probably all get the best social medicine out there.


I said *"SO FAR WHAT I HAVE READ*".... now more things are coming to light. When it first broke they said he was taking the same stuff as anyone else who got the virus. Now that story has changed. :thumb:

But then I also talked about how Trump is pushing for the "experimentals" to be paid for by insurance. :beer:

Canuck do you work for CNN... and taking what I said out of context... oke: :rollin:

I hope all of you are staying safe and taking the precautions you feel you need to. With the "uptick" in cases in ND everyone be safe. Then also with this time of year when people travel to go hunt ND I am sure you will see more of an uptick in cases.... another arrow for the people who scream "NO NR's"... :eyeroll: But everyone stay safe and healthy and enjoy the fall because winter is coming sooner than later. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Dakota I only have to drive 40 miles to get to a clinic, or 60 miles to get to a great hospital. If I get sick and have to kennel dogs I would have to drive about 240 miles to get to an kennel facility.

No health care system is perfect. Not even yours. The pandemic has revealed weaknesses.

The President getting the treatment is not the point. He said go out, don't worry. My question ' Do you think you will automatically get the care he received. How much would that set you back?

Here. Self deprecation to make everyone feel better...


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck sorry if I misquoted or misinterpreted your words. You contribute way more to this discussion than II ever could.

I, like many, am getting more than a little tired of Trump's way of doing things.

Here in Canada our conservative right wing is starting to mimic his words and actions. The Proud Boys and groups like them are here and growing.

Somehow things need to change. Seems as the hole gets deeper and deeper it looks more and more impossible to get out of that hole.

I will try to be less snarky but sometimes you just gotta  Here's a start.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck sorry if I misquoted or misinterpreted your words. You contribute way more to this discussion than II ever could.


No worries..... I just had to tease you with the CNN line... :thumb:

Here is something...

Trump in all honesty needs to tone it down a little. He should give Biden enough rope to hang himself.... because he will.

I saw some tweets today from Ben Shapiro and he had about 25 questions that should be asked of Harris and Biden in the next debates. It is asking about policy (what is your actual policy). It is about Harris attacking Biden during the nomination period about sexual wrong doings... what has changed? It was a question about Harris donating money to a fund that released criminals? It has to do about defunding military and police?... and a bunch of other ones. Hopefully Pence will shot back with these to her. Hopefully Trump and side step his ego and do what I talked about. Because honestly nobody knows what the actual platform is for Biden/Harris. Or how they will implement the stuff. All they say is Tax the rich... I got a medicare for all play (well how will it work), I will kick us off fossil fuels... well HOW? What will happen to those jobs? etc.

Edit:

This is what Ben Shapiro tweeted....

https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2020/ ... vp-debate/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

EVERYONE knows the Bide /Harris platform..... "Orange Man Bad" LOL


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Canuck said:


> I, like many, am getting more than a little tired of Trump's way of doing things.
> 
> Here in Canada our conservative right wing is starting to mimic his words and actions. The Proud Boys and groups like them are here and growing.
> 
> Somehow things need to change. .


Canuck most here on this forum claim to be very knowledgeable about their depth of understanding of what is going on.

Just ask them like you've done.

I originally asked a question about how tweets. News is now leaking about the absolute chaos happening inside the white house right now, but they wouldn't know because fox news and OANN hasn't told them their talking points yet.

Meanwhile the beltway insiders know what is really happening

Check this out


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Mach,

Oh I have been asking these guys questions for a few years now. They are pretty set in their ways. No they are more than that. They are thick headed. It is hopeless. There is no changing their minds. I almost getting used to them. :bop:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

We now see based on Trump's recent increasingly radical behavior that the house of reps is going to recall him.

Yet most of you here still likely don't know any of this, there is chaos on the white house right now.

https://www.ktvu.com/news/pelosi-were-g ... -amendment


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Funny how you think that we are ill informed...

Did you know that the 25th Admendment also needs the VP to sign off on it and also Grassley. Plus many Republicans need to agree to it.

This is all political theatre to draw attention away from what is coming out about the FBI and Russia. Plus drawing attention to Trump and Covid. Which in all honesty she wouldn't need to draw more attention to the Covid/Trump.

But I guess you will keep calling us uninformed. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We now see based on Trump's recent increasingly radical behavior that the house of reps is going to recall him.


Mach Pelosi is crooked and insane. This is what tbey refer to as a soft coup. They ask Trump if he will have a peaceful transition, and Pence was spot on when he told Harris they still have not peacefully accepted the 2016 election. Oh my he had a fly on his head. 
Mach why will Biden and Harris not tell us if they will pack the courts. Do you remember Pelosi saying they had to pass Obama care to see whats in it. Its very easy to know why they will not answer, if your smarter than the average door knob. They must hide who they are or there is no chance to win. I know why the libs jump on every foolish story. They are grasping at straws. All the left lies are a result of public education teaching children to hate America. They think Make America Great is a bad thing.

I made the mistake a few months ago of believing someone on here when they said I was wrong and Sweden was not doing well. So compare them now to the rest of Europe. The left are fear brokers in holes of damaging the economy.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman,
Have you seen this topic discussed?
Not really a topic I have much to say on but this raises an interesting question given it is a big part of his Covid treatment and is something he was saying he promised everyone else would get for free because it worked so well.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/opi...sue-drug-saved-donald-trump-covid/5934123002/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

that is a very interesting topic to bring up. The use of stem cells or "fetal" tissue. This is a huge debate and great topic.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Though it is off topic I'll comment anyways. The use of stem cells or "fetal" tissue to developed the drug Trump used raises the question of was it developed with stem cell research or is stem cells required future production. If the drug was simply developed by research with stem sells and no longer required to produce the drug then in my opinion it is a moot point. If stem cells are still required to produce the drug then that is another matter. Either way, the two sides will never come to an agreement on the subject.

It is a very interesting subject but will always get bogged down with religion taking over the topic so it is pointless to start another thread on the matter. My only stand on abortion is when a heart beat is detected that is where I draw the line. Anyway, back on topic.

Canuck, I don't think you are a bad person but have just wandered off the reservation and need to come down out of the hills. Unlike another person on here you admit when you were wrong or at least didn't have all the facts. Personally I try not to comment on a subject until several days after in order to get as many facts as possible. Pretty hard to do with today's media with only one goal and that is to bring down Trump. As I see it, if Trump is defeated the only thing that will save us is if the Republicans keep control of the Senate and that in itself will not stop all the damage the Democrats will inflict on this country. I'm thinking about taking a course in Chinese. I may need it.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry about going off topic. I should have started another thread or not posted. I did say that I do not have a lot to say on the topic but knew it was very, very important to some here, maybe most here.

You are right Resky I am just a country bumpkin who should think more before I make a post or go "off reservation" as you put it. I have heard that expression used quite a bit in the American media and by Republican politicians. That would be considered a racist remark here in Canada and would not be easily tolerated. Maybe I will stay "up in the hill"s being bushed and "off reservation" for a while longer. Just to be respectful, eh.

I often tell myself to not respond to some posts because I do not have the time necessary to make a killer argument against an "opponent" who may, unfortunately, have nothing but time to argue a point. I do not want to disappoint so to compensate I use one-liners and zingers to make my point. Sometimes, I must admit, I do it just to get a rise out of folks. I guess that makes me a troll.

Most of what the media goes after Trump for are things he has brought upon himself with his stupid comments and crazy actions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Most of what the media goes after Trump for are things he has brought upon himself with his stupid comments and crazy actions.


Like Russia, Russia, Russia etc????? :  Yes he doesnt explain things well even when he is spot on. That I cantell you. :rollin:


----------

